# New Holiday Photo Of My Friend



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Here is my little friend taking holiday photos. He has turned out to be the funniest bird. I have a little ty beanie baby a chicken one from mc donalds from a few years back and my pigeon beats it up everyday he grabs it in his beak and swings it back and fourth like he is a dog. He still isn't flying more than 5 or 6 inches off the ground, but his flight feathers are coming in and he should be flying pretty well soon I think. I don't think he will be flying free with the ferals anymore do to the hawk problem we have and he has become very fond of being a pet pigeon here in our house and is very spoiled.

I didn't realize how much fun they were to have around as a pet, they are very funny. It makes it that much more that I want to help the ferals out there from being hurt from poisons, traps , etc... 

Happy Holidays everyone

Andi & ?
I still have not picked a name for him (hawkeye) does not fit him. So I am taking my time on picking out his name. 

take care
Andi


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Andi, 

What a lovely picture, very festive and your little pigeon just offsets the reds beautifully 

Sounds like many the aggresive pigeon, tearing into those stuffed toys, lol. I guess you never got to see Nab's video of G2 giving the ole heave ho to a stuffed toy placed on his perch, LOL!!!

Thanks for sharing the photo with us and Happy Holidays to you too


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Andi -- Very cute photo of your pigeon. Almost a dead ringer for my pet pigeon. And I agree with you -- after having my pigeon as a pet, I find myself caring more for ferals I see out and about. Both of you enjoy the holiday season.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Andi!

What a great picture!

Why he/she is a lovely bird, almost a checkerboard pattern like some of mine!

Isn't it great, that once we come to know a personal/deep relationship with a pigeon, feral or domestic, we have much more empathy and care and concern for those wild ferals and other birds around us.

Here is a picture of Hamilton, a check, father of Skye my pet pigeon.

http://community.webshots.com/photo/347462679CIWypm#


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great photo, Andi and a very handsome bird!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Andi, gorgeous bird.

Maggie


----------

